# Boot sound



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey I found this boot animation and I am having trouble getting sound to work. I have tried relocating it,changing permissions,changing names but no luck. Can anyone point me to the right direction? Thx

I am running Bamf forever 1.0.7

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4696-BOOT-ANIMATION-DROID-Prime


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Pm me and I will help you through this


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a way to change the bootsound with my own mp3?

Using BAMF 1.0.7 CUBED/ Stock kernel and lastest radio 906...


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

In a word yes  give me a few days to help people I already promised


----------



## klisp (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you Grnlantern79....


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is the guide I use this boot animation had 3 folders one to play with sound. See very bottom for example how your desc file in the boot animation should look like for the thunderbolt. This is just an example so name your folders what ever thy are in your boot animation in the order you want them to play. And the sound right after the folder you want the sound play with.

# 480 wide, 800 tall 15 frames per second
480 800 15

# p means we're defining a part
# first number is repeat count, 0 means infinite
# second number is delay in frames before performing the next part
# so if you are playing 15 frames a second 15 would be... one second
# string defines the directory to load files from
# files will be loaded in order but names don't matter

# s defines a sound for a part
# sounds will be loaded from /system/media
# oggs with loop points will loop automatically
# only one sound will play at a time
# timing is driven by the part, not the sounds
# if you want no sound, leave blank

480 800 15
p 1 7 droid
p 1 0 mobility
s Bionic.ogg
p 0 0 loop


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

Will be making a full guide to making your own boot animation....well not making one, making it work on your phone, adding sound, faster frame rate, timing mp3 with correct folder.


----------

